# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación

## Picante

*Se vendeACEITE DE OLIVA Extra-virgen, aceite "Rey", ideal para usar en crudo con verduras y ensaladas, excelente en frituras soporta mayor temperatura que otros aceites,caracteristico por su sabor frutado y saludable por ser 0% colesterol.* *aceitefoto3.jpg*  Pedidos al por mayor y menor al 
Movil: 952000680 RPM: #600680Temas similares: Proveedores de aceite de oliva Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca Vendo Aceite de Oliva, Aceitunas sevillanas y Nueces Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki Vendo Aceite de Oliva de Yauca

----------


## FRUTOS DE DIOS

Cual es el precio por litro al por menor. Desde que cantidad me pueden despachar a mi domicilio. En todo caso cual es su direccion para ir a comprar?
Gracias.
Jose Remar
RPM: *406916

----------

